# Pre-installed cables for solar panel on Vision 647



## bendog (Apr 15, 2008)

I would like to fit a solar panel to my vision 647, any body found where the cables are, they seem to go under the fridge and then vanish.


----------



## wilse (Aug 10, 2007)

Benny

Have you had a look in the electrobloc area in the floor?
The cabling will terminate there.

The other end in the 707 is around the boiler [middle of tuck], but I'm not sure where your boiler is, so they may not be there on your 647.

Are you going to use the schaudt LRS solar regulator?

w


----------



## bendog (Apr 15, 2008)

*Wiring on Vision647*

I have now found where the wiring terminates , it is under a plastic cover in the corner of the garage 2 for solar 2 for aircon 2 for sat dish .


----------

